# Closet Air Movement



## Phil Ivey (Dec 29, 2009)

I live in an apartment the closet where I want to grow is 5x4x8 Im gonna use that to flowerl. And to veg I plan on using a storage space thats 4x2x8. But theres no attic to cut a hole to stick duct up in or windows in either room. My question is how do I vent air in and out of those rooms. Oh and I plan on growing 4 plants under 400watt HPS for flower and T5's for veg. TY


----------



## pcduck (Dec 29, 2009)

5x4=20 square feet which if you use the optimal intensity of 5000 lumens per sq.ft. = 100,000 lumens, you are severely under lit.  A 400 puts out approximately 40,000.

Either make your flower room smaller or get a bigger light.

Unless you are prepared to drill/cut holes  in walls/ceiling you will not be able to vent with a closed door. Still could vent through the door into another room.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 29, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> 5x4=20 square feet which if you use the optimal intensity of 5000 lumens per sq.ft. = 100,000 lumens, you are severely under lit. A 400 puts out approximately 40,000.
> 
> Either make your flower room smaller or get a bigger light.
> 
> Unless you are prepared to drill/cut holes in walls/ceiling you will not be able to vent with a closed door. Still could vent through the door into another room.


 
Growing in an Apartment is a bad Idea. To many PPL have access to your Apartment. Such as Mait and Pest Control.


----------



## Skavenger (Dec 29, 2009)

A friend of mine said his homey got caught when a maintence guy entered his unit to fix some plumbing problem luckily for him it was against the rules for the dude to enter without notice so the guy didnt tell anyone couse he couldve gotten fired plus I think my bro said the dude was a illegal alien or something:holysheep:


----------



## zem (Dec 30, 2009)

yes true apartment grow is bit risky, i once had the damn municipality knock on my door there were 2 municipal police with one building inspector they were inspecting all buildings in areafor any construction violations i had to deny them entry and ask them to come the next day luckily it was saturday and next workin day was monday so i had a day to move my grow and i was in mid flowering  best way is to build a big closet totally dispatched from construction and could be just shut off when someone comes in, they cannot ask you to open a seperate closet in any case but it needs to look like a normal closet so you might need some professional carpenting work for this.


----------



## Alistair (Dec 30, 2009)

I have a 3'x4'x7' closet.  Likewise, I cannot drill, or other wise make holes in the walls or ceiling.  I have a duel window fan positioned on ladder, in front of the AC, blowing cool air from that region of the room, downwards toward the open closet door.  I have no intake fan, other than the aforementioned one, and there's an oscillating fan positioned toward the back of the closet, blowing air under the lights, over the tops of the plants, and out the door.  The AC isn't always on, but the fan remains in the same position, and works well as long as the air is cool.

With a ghetto setup, you'll encounter engineering challenges.  Besides the timer that turns lights on and off, there's nothing automated about my grow.  Climate control is manual. As for humidity, with a constantly opened door, it's at the mercy of the normally dry apartment air.  The current temperature and RH are 83 degrees and 33%, respectively.  With the AC running, it's even cooler.


----------



## matt612346 (Jan 11, 2010)

well if he's only doing 4 plants in veg room a 400HPS is perfect. a min 100watt per plant and you're in good shape. just dont space them out too much...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jan 11, 2010)

pcduck said:
			
		

> 5x4=20 square feet which if you use the optimal intensity of 5000 lumens per sq.ft. = 100,000 lumens, you are severely under lit. A 400 puts out approximately 40,000.
> 
> Either make your flower room smaller or get a bigger light.


----------



## Hick (Jan 11, 2010)

matt612346 said:
			
		

> well if he's only doing 4 plants in veg room a 400HPS is perfect. a min 100watt per plant and you're in good shape. just dont space them out too much...


... but.... plant #'s have absolutely 'nothing' to do with coverage.. e.g.... 4 plants confined to a say, 9 sq ft area is ideal.. however 4 plants in a 20 sq ft area, it is not sufficient coverage. 
as stated, a 400 watt hps emits approximately 40-50,000 lumens. Sufficient lighting for 9-10 sq ft., whether it be covering 2 plants or 10 plants. 
the light should be confined in reflective walls to utilize more of the light. An open area will allow it to be dispersed throughout the entire room.


----------

